# Getting a better seat?



## Four Seasons (Jun 5, 2013)

Riding without stirrups! You'll have to find your balance without stirrups. And it will encourage you to feel and move to the horses movements.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep, ride without stirrups. Nothing helped me more quickly....except one thing. If you have the means, go for a long, long trail ride. Spend a good 3 hours traveling over every terrain you can find until you can't feel your legs anymore. You will come back so deep in the saddle, you'll be the tightest tick in the world.


----------



## SarahandDallas (May 28, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Yep, ride without stirrups. Nothing helped me more quickly....except one thing. If you have the means, go for a long, long trail ride. Spend a good 3 hours traveling over every terrain you can find until you can't feel your legs anymore. You will come back so deep in the saddle, you'll be the tightest tick in the world.


I need to try that


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

SarahandDallas said:


> I need to try that


I actually discovered it purely by accident. I got back into riding as a 40 year old. I had spent 6 long years stuck jumping twigs on the ground because I just could not keep my heels down and get a solid base of support. A few weeks ago, I entered a hunter pace in a place my horse and I had never been before. I couldn't find a partner and was told they would pair me up with someone. I get there to find a total of 6 trailers parked, no horses around and was told everyone had already rode out and I would have to go alone. Despite having never done it with my horse who likes to follow and not lead, I already had made the trip so I gave it a try. The hunter pace ended up being 3 solid hours of hay fields, big hills and fences that I would normally never jump. About 2 hours into the ride, I felt something happen in my calves. I think after years and years of constant contraction, the muscles just finally cried uncle and let go. My heels dropped with them and I spent the last hour feeling more secure than I ever had in the saddle. We even tried some of the larger fences and my anchor was solid. I have since improved my jumping 100%. I credit it all to that 3 hour ride...and of course my super horse who did the whole thing like a champ by himself.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding without stirrups, riding in proper position with legs back, sitting up, shoulders back, elbows relaxed, seat bones encouraging the horse, all of these develop the seat you want. Also having someone on the ground correcting you when you get out of position.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

If you can have someone lunge your horse you will really be able to focus on what you're doing and not worry about what your horse is doing. When I first started taking lessons my instructor had me ride without stirrups all the time and she also had me do "scissor kicks" at the trot which really helped me rely on my seat and not my legs to stay balanced.


----------



## Loulou241 (Nov 3, 2019)

eeo11horse said:


> If you can have someone lunge your horse you will really be able to focus on what you're doing and not worry about what your horse is doing. When I first started taking lessons my instructor had me ride without stirrups all the time and she also had me do "scissor kicks" at the trot which really helped me rely on my seat and not my legs to stay balanced.


I know this is very old but can you or someone else please explain to me what scissor kicks are?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We don't know what discipline you are riding, how much experience you have, what your horse is like, what kind of contact you have on the reins, etc. Honestly, you will get the most specific critique by posting a video of your riding, and fairly close to the person filming, so details can be seen. 



I know it's risky to post a video of one's self. But folks here are very nice and helpful.


----------



## Loulou241 (Nov 3, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> We don't know what discipline you are riding, how much experience you have, what your horse is like, what kind of contact you have on the reins, etc. Honestly, you will get the most specific critique by posting a video of your riding, and fairly close to the person filming, so details can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's risky to post a video of one's self. But folks here are very nice and helpful.



Is this reply directed at me? I’m just looking for someone to explain to me what scissor kicks are. I’ve never heard someone use the term in reference to riding.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Loulou241 said:


> Is this reply directed at me? I’m just looking for someone to explain to me what scissor kicks are. I’ve never heard someone use the term in reference to riding.


I'm pretty sure it's swinging your legs from the hips, in alternating kicks, forward and back, keeping your knees straight and without it moving your seat. Done without stirrups. It's hard, but satisfying!


----------



## Loulou241 (Nov 3, 2019)

SteadyOn said:


> Loulou241 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this reply directed at me? I’m just looking for someone to explain to me what scissor kicks are. I’ve never heard someone use the term in reference to riding.
> ...


Thank you so much, that’s sounds like it would be very beneficial so definitely something I have to try in the future.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree that riding without stirrups will give you a deeper seat than anything. 

Two things about learning the sitting trot, and once you have that the canter is easy! 

1. To start I suggest that you lean back and push your feet forward so you are sitting on your seat bones. Reins in one hand and two fingers under the front of the saddle and pull up. 
This puts you very deep and you absorb the shock of the movement through your body. 

People will argue that you are in the wrong position, which you are technically but, feet being forward stopsmyour lower leg from gripping which will cause bouncing, learning to lean back is a great thing and can keep a rider safe if it becomes automatic to go back rather than forward. 

Once you have mastered the feel of sitting trot riding like this, start to bring your leg under you. Still pull up on the saddle and lean back, then start to let go of the saddle and finally sit upright. 

When getting your leg back under you. Put a hand under your thigh from behind and pull all the muscle to the back, this places your upper leg flat against the saddle, your knee will be pointing forward as will your toe and your calf will be flat against the horse's side. 

Don't worry about jamming you heels down, just let them fall naturally. 

Again, agree with riding long distances, that forces you to relax and it is easier to get the feel when a horse is going forward formamlonger distance than in an arena.


----------

